# PETA is BULL$HIT!!!



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://media.putfile.com/petaBS

here's a link for a Pen and Teller special from the TV show Bull$hit. Its about 15 minutes long, but if you're looking for some awesome stuff than deffinately check it out.

I hated PETA before...but they made me downright despise them. I encourage everyone to watch it and pass it along...a deffinate must see!!!

:wink:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Does PETA hold special meetings in fargo? I would like to attend one. Yea you heard me, I would like to attend a PETA meeting, and im bringing tacos and burgers to whomever wants to come with me!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It is funny how you never see there tax records or the financial support of eco-terrorists on the evening news.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

[siteimg]2384[/siteimg]


----------



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

P.E.T.A. -- People Eating Tasty Animals!!!!!!!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

What a bunch of damn freaks! Somehow I don't think any PETA members would survive long where I live. :eyeroll:


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

i love when they talk about how "Fishing Hurts". too bad fish have no nerve endings in their mouths haha


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Love the PETA geese, man that is great!

Fishing Hurts, Yeah Right!

:beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

What is wrong with these people. I want to go to a PETA rally in all my duck gear and some mallards on my sling and see what they do, Maybe i'll get to fight em off with my SX2. :sniper:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. What a bunch of nut jobs.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

That video of Penn and Teller is hilarious. Thank god someone of respectable stature in the world community has the balls to call these people out. It is truly amazing how distorted the views of these people are. How boring and pointless must your existance be to dedicate so much effort to a cause that is so assinine. UNBELIEVABLE! God Bless anyone who killed something this morning.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Pen and Teller do a good job! PETA is BS :******:

Try this one too...
http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?mode=2&guideContext=65.72&pmmsid=1443434


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

There is plenty of room for all God's creatures.......right next to the mashed potatos.


----------

